# He is such a GOOD BOY..........



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

As I posted last night Levi is going blind. Levi loves Cruiser and has been depending on Cruiser more and more.... Cruiser has been exceptional. The other dogs have been good as well. When Levi use to go to sleep he would go to his spot and sack out, now he wants to be close to someone. I am very proud of MY BIG GOOF BALL for helping Levi with his needs......


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

What a sweet boy Cruiser is!!! Every single picture I looked at, I said "Awww..."  Levi is such a beautiful little angel.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are pictures that would warm a cold heart. What a good boy Cruiser is to take on the roll of guiding eyes to his young charge. I'm sure Levi really appreciates having Cruiser there as a security blanket.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay, sniff sniff. Tears here. How heartwarming. Cruiser, a throw away dog nobody wanted because of a heart defect, shows the greatest heart of all. Sweet sweet boys . . .


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

What sweet pictures...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

desilu said:


> Okay, sniff sniff. Tears here. How heartwarming. Cruiser, a throw away dog nobody wanted because of a heart defect, shows the greatest heart of all. Sweet sweet boys . . .


Suzanne, You have a* great memory*!!!!! Cruiser is very *SPECIAL*, heart defect and all.....:::


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Too sweet for words. What special boys they both are.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Those pictures are soo sweet, what a good boy Cruiser is.
Levi is precious too.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What sweet pictures. I love them!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Makes you want to cry...


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

That is so touching. Animals can do amazing things if we let them!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I always knew that Cruiser was a special guy and that just shows why. Those are some of the sweetest pictures I have seen especially knowing the story behind them. Levi is such a cutie.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I 2nd & 3rd everything everyone has said! Good boy Crusier for helping out Levi! What a GREAT leader Cruiser is to help him!!! Big Hugs to the fur kids!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Crusier looks absolutely loving so cute that he is helping Levi through his difficult time. Maggie does this mean Levi is staying with you full time or you still trying to find him a home?


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

What an angel Cruiser is. Levi definitely can't go to anyone else now....you do know he is yours forever now?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Well done Cruiser. A million hugs and kisses to you for helping sweet Levi.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

desilu said:


> Okay, sniff sniff. Tears here. How heartwarming. Cruiser, a throw away dog nobody wanted because of a heart defect, shows the greatest heart of all. Sweet sweet boys . . .



Okay, I was just misty till this.. now I'm bawling. How very precious... God bless you for giving them ALL loving homes!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

So sweet. This is when you know that all of your hard work is truly golden.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What darling pictures!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ohhh,so sweet.Cruiser your the MAN!!!!Bunch of hugs!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> Crusier looks absolutely loving so cute that he is helping Levi through his difficult time. Maggie does this mean Levi is staying with you full time or you still trying to find him a home?


was just wondering the same thing 
is he going to be forever yours


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

desilu said:


> Okay, sniff sniff. Tears here. How heartwarming. Cruiser, a throw away dog nobody wanted because of a heart defect, shows the greatest heart of all. Sweet sweet boys . . .


 
Same here, What a special boy he is Mary!...Nothing much has touched me lately but your boys surely have...bless them both!


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Aww! I teared up seeing those sweet pictures! What a great boy that Cruiser is!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That's amazing and heartwarming. Such a good boy, Cruiser.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Amazing story of Cruiser stepping up and helping out--the pics say it all. He is a very special boy, as you are for helping so many. Thanks to you and Cruiser. (Also wondering if Levi will be joining your crew)


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

how sweet! just makes you smile all over! 

we had a llama that lost most of his eyesight. he was very attached to another male in the herd-so I attached some very loud bells to the buddies halter. I also hung wind chimes by the barn door, so he could always find his friend & find shelter in a storm. it may be helpful to attach some bells to Cruiser, just so Levi can find his friend...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

desilu said:


> Okay, sniff sniff. Tears here. How heartwarming. Cruiser, a throw away dog nobody wanted because of a heart defect, shows the greatest heart of all. Sweet sweet boys . . .


What a great post! 

Cruiser was 'raised' by the Missouri crew and now is just passing down the love. Great big hugs to Levi!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We will be taken Levi to the University in the next couple weeks to see whats going on, and what can be done if anything. I know as of now Levi can see shadows. We have had other dogs/ puppies in our rescue that were blind and found them great homes, so I have no doubt there is a very special family and home out there for Levi. As much as I would like to keep him, I cant. He will stay as long as needed till we find that special home.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so sweet! :heartbeat


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG Mary I'm so emotional this morning. lol. Reading that post and seeing the pictures made me cry.... God bless them.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ShadowsParents said:


> OMG Mary I'm so emotional this morning. lol. Reading that post and seeing the pictures made me cry.... God bless them.....


Angie, I have cried a few tears myself after hearing the news.....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a shame for poor little Levi, he's absolutely gorgeous, hope the hospital can come up with something, and Cruiser is such a good boy helping out.


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

Those are nice. Allee would never let Aston lay on her like that. Whenever they lay too close and she notices she gets all huffy and puffy and gets up and goes somewhere else. Aston just wants to snuggle, but Allee ain't havin it. Nice to see some dogs are accepting of their new siblings.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Cruiser always had that "special" look on his face~now we know why. What a wonderful guardian he is for Levi.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Cruiser is a very, very special boy. Great pictures!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

martinrt said:


> Those are nice. Allee would never let Aston lay on her like that. Whenever they lay too close and she notices she gets all huffy and puffy and gets up and goes somewhere else. Aston just wants to snuggle, but Allee ain't havin it. Nice to see some dogs are accepting of their new siblings.


I think its a girl thing.... Maggie and Abbie wont let any one lay on them, they growl and then give that look LIKE "*DONT TOUCH ME"!!!!* but Cruiser and Hootie will......


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaawww...that is the sweetest thing...Good boy Cruiser!

My friend recently adopted a dobie puppy (Sadie) that was born blind and she relies on her "big brother" Dodger just like this.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

It is amazing how these dogs can sence when somebody is in need and come to their aid. This just proves the point once again. Thanks for reminding us Cruiser!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thor0918 said:


> It is amazing how these dogs can sence when somebody is in need and come to their aid. This just proves the point once again. Thanks for reminding us Cruiser!


Usually its Maggie who always senses everything, but this time Cruiser stepped up to the plate....


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

That just tugs HARD at my heart.  So sweet and wonderful of Cruiser, so sad for Levi- hope he finds a wonderful forever home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just LOVE your big boy! Very special indeed.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Suzanne, You have a* great memory*!!!!! Cruiser is very *SPECIAL*, heart defect and all.....:::


Your dogs are quite memorable! I always look for your posts when I come to the site. I have to say, Abbie is my favorite. She totally captured me as a puppy - just love her spunky attitude! 

Cruiser's story touched my heart as you posted about his struggles and I was thrilled to see that he was going to be a permanent foster with you. His face reminds me of my Desi.

Please keep posting those wonderful pictures and sharing the pups' crazy antics. I love reading about them!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

desilu said:


> Your dogs are quite memorable! I always look for your posts when I come to the site. I have to say, Abbie is my favorite. She totally captured me as a puppy - just love her spunky attitude!
> 
> Cruiser's story touched my heart as you posted about his struggles and I was thrilled to see that he was going to be a permanent foster with you. His face reminds me of my Desi.
> 
> Please keep posting those wonderful pictures and sharing the pups' crazy antics. I love reading about them!


Thanks......Abbie is just as spunky if not more than ever now.....I agree Desi and Cruiser look alike in the face.


----------

